# HTML email formatting issues with Mail



## richexe (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi all,

Hope I'm putting this in the right group?!

In honesty, I'm not a Mac person, but developed a HTML email which I had tested against Hotmail, Yahoo, GMail and Outlook, though due to not having a Mac have been unable to check it with Mac Mail.

I got a friend to look at the email through their Mac and the formatting of the text has been changed in some areas - somehow being changed from Arial to Times New Roman - though it's not consistent throughout the email.

Also, looking at the source of the message, it looks as though the code has been altered quite drastically. I put all the styles inline to cope with GMail, but the email has been altered and is using class's which I can only assume that it has decided to do on it's own accord. 

Anyone with experience of this shed any light on things?


Many thanks, Rich


----------

